# Can anyone tell me who made this mantel clock



## Mr.Lombard (Mar 3, 2018)

I bought this mantel clock at an antique store and no one knows anything about it. I know it's Victorian, 1860s. Anything that will point me in the right direction will be helpful.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You could try re-posting this onto the "Clock and Pocket Watch" section of the forum, a few of the guys down there rarely look at the genral discussions often, and this is already working down the listing, just look further down the forums section.


----------



## barrywatch (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi

Looks very much like an old Jappy Freres movement.

Barry


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

There is usually a circular stamp mark on the backplate of the movement in the brass, this would give you the maker of the movement, the clock itself is almost definatley French in my opinion


----------

